# [scanelf] probleme mesa

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Je rencontre une difficulté de compréhension sur cet avertissement :

  QA Notice: The following files contain writable and executable sections

  Files with such sections will not work properly (or at all!) on some

  architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed at

https://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the issue is fixed.

   For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/gnu-stack.xml

   Please include the following list of files in your report:

   Note: Bugs should be filed for the respective maintainers

   of the package in question and not hardened@g.o.

  --- R-X RWX usr/lib/libOpenVG.so.1.0.0

  --- R-X --- usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

J'ai ce message après l'installation de mesa 7.9 et 7.10

Quand je fais un scanelf -lpqe, j'obtiens :

--- R-X RWX  //usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- R-X RWX  /usr/lib/libOpenVG.so.1.0.0

RWX --- ---  /usr/lib/libmono-2.0.so.1.0.0

RWX --- ---  /usr/lib/libmonosgen-2.0.so.0.0.0

RWX --- ---  /usr/bin/mono

J'ai regardé le tuto http://hardened.gentoo.org/gnu-stack.xml  sans bien comprendre.

Qu'est ce qui n'est pas bon ? Ce sont les droits ? Que dois je faire ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

pour faire court (il doit exister de bons articles sur le NX bit, je n'ai pas envie de m'essayer à leur écriture), le document que tu as regardé est destiné aux développeurs Gentoo, c'est à eux de résoudre le problème. Tout ce qui t'es demandé c'est de faire un rapport de bug  :Wink: 

----------

